# Canon 6D MkII officially announced



## goodguy (Jun 29, 2017)

The long awaited Canon 6D MkII has been officially announced,
Are you impressed ?
Will you buy it ?

If I was into Canon my main 2 issues would be

1.Only 1 SD card
2.No 4K

Canon Officially Announces the EOS 6D Mark II


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 29, 2017)

well Canon normally only has 1 memory card?
The no 4K though is surprising.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 29, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> well Canon normally only has 1 memory card?
> The no 4K though is surprising.


To those like me who's getting slowly into video too I have been eyeing Canon due to their dual pixel technology, the lack of 4K pushed me to Sony, for me Canon in need to protect their video camera line are shooting themselves in the foot with the lack of 4K, even the 5D IV 4K is considered unusable.
So for many Sony looks more and more attractive.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm hoping the new 6D has a lot more features that can outperforms 7D mk2 or lower.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 29, 2017)

I considered switching but I honestly don't think I'd see any IQ improvements over my D610.

I'm sure the autofocus is better, but apparently the focus points are even tighter together.

One SD card slot sucks. I like having the backup feature on my D610. It's great having dual memory cards. It could save your butt.

Also the flash sync speed on the 6D MKII is 1/80th I guess? That seems slow to me. Most of all Nikon's are what? 1/250th? Forgive me if I'm wrong. Most likely I am.

There is no doubt that the 6D MKII will have better video quality and superb AF during video over my D610. But I'm primary a still photographer. I don't care so much about video.

It has no 4K? Don't care. I don't have a single screen in my home that handles 4K. If video becomes important to me, I'll buy a camera that fits my needs.

Is it worth ditching my Nikon gear to get this new Canon? Probably not. I highly doubt I'll see any IQ differences.

At the end of the day. Both cameras will take the same exact picture. Canon doesn't have magic powers nor does Nikon, Fuji or Sony. They all take pictures.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 29, 2017)

looks good but I'll wait for the Canon mirrorless full frame (hopefully less than $2,000 ... ........) 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Nlfyskiod (Jul 12, 2017)

I still like to bring a portable camera, at any time to capture, or more suitable for me ........


----------



## nerwin (Jul 12, 2017)

Nlfyskiod said:


> I still like to bring a portable camera, at any time to capture, or more suitable for me ........



Well good for you! This is a thread about a full frame DSLR camera.


----------



## ndancona (Jan 4, 2018)

Any updates on the 6d mkii?  Anyone own one and tested it in the field?

I own 2 x 70d's and now its time to get another body.  5d mkiv is out of my budget range.  5d mkiii is dropping in price but I don't like the idea of investing in older technology.  The 6d mkii is priced right for what I'm looking for.  

I do freelance photography work.  I shoot events, corporate stuff and the occasional wedding.  My work is growing slowly and I think its time I added a ff camera to my kit.  

I've been reading a lot of mixed reviews so I'm interested in hearing some first hand feedback.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 4, 2018)

ndancona said:


> Any updates on the 6d mkii?  Anyone own one and tested it in the field?
> 
> I own 2 x 70d's and now its time to get another body.  5d mkiv is out of my budget range.  5d mkiii is dropping in price but I don't like the idea of investing in older technology.  The 6d mkii is priced right for what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...



If you do paid work like events and weddings, I personally wouldn't even consider the 6D mk II. It only has one SD card slot. That is a pretty scary thought to rely on 1 SD card for a wedding that you are being paid for.

Better off finding a 5d mk iii or going ahead and biting the bullet and get the new 5D mk IV, IMHO.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 4, 2018)

"gimping" products is a widepread company favorite to get you to buy other models, but the single card slot decision baffles me, as does the exclusion of 4k video by a company that has always pushed a little more in the video department than their direct competitors.


----------



## lance70 (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm going to wait for the 6D Mark III, supposedly going to have a built in coffee maker which will be nice.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 8, 2018)

lance70 said:


> I'm going to wait for the 6D Mark III, supposedly going to have a built in coffee maker which will be nice.



Rumor was it was going to be a combination cup holder/wireless speaker system for those fashion/senior sessions. Still no talk of an additional card slot though.


----------

